# The Newly-Cubes Game



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2013)

> In this new hit game show, parents must try to match their children's answers to questions. If you want to play along at home, follow these steps:
> 
> Step 1: Answer these 10 questions without your parent watching:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

Just watched the intro and have a question before I proceed: do my parent and I get a point just for "answering similarly"? Then we'll both just answer "peanut" for everything.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Just watched the intro and have a question before I proceed: do my parent and I get a point just for "answering similarly"? Then we'll both just answer "peanut" for everything.



The kids did not know what the game was when they answered the questions, so just answer honestly. In the description under part 2 it says how close you need to be.

NOTE: The video is temporarily down and will be up again soon.


----------



## EMI (Nov 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> NOTE: The video is temporarily down and will be up again soon.



Yess, was fast enough! Funny to watch, especially when the mother was so shocked XD

And hey, 8 hours, what a cool dad.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2013)

It's back up! Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's back up! Sorry for the inconvenience.



Ok, my guess: You switched the ads because some advertisers weren't paying.

(Had already watched it, very entertaining!)


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Ok, my guess: You switched the ads because some advertisers weren't paying.
> 
> (Had already watched it, very entertaining!)



That and it was in too high quality so I wanted it to be blurrier.


----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't even watch the show. I just skipped to the comercials XD. Can you tell me how much each of them payed you?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

this is so awesome!


----------



## cubizh (Nov 25, 2013)

Great idea and good execution.
Congratulations.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 25, 2013)

The breaks are the best haha. Cool thing. Do more of these.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 26, 2013)

Sneaklyfox, Do your children cube? If yes, would they win the cube in the games show.

-IQubic


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2013)

IQubic said:


> Sneaklyfox, Do your children cube? If yes, would they win the cube in the games show.
> 
> -IQubic



Haha, not yet. My oldest is only 5. And I think I heard in the Cubionaire game show that the parent has to be one that cannot solve the cube. Or else yeah, we'd always win!


----------

